# Quick and Easy Chicken Tortilla Soup Recipe



## powerplantop (Jan 12, 2013)

Quick and Easy Chicken Tortilla Soup Recipe

1 Whole Rotisserie Chicken. 
6 Cups Water
4 Corn Tortilias
1 Tablespoon Oil
1 Medium Onion Diced
1/2 teaspoon Cumin
1 15oz Can Black Beans
1 15oz Can Corn
1 16oz Jar Salsa
1 teaspoon Oregano 
3 Cloves Garlic
1 Chipotle Pepper and 1 teaspoon of Adobo Sauce
1 bunch Cilantro

Optional Garnish: Lime wedges, Avocado, Cilantro and Diced Onion. 

Pull all meat off of the Chicken and shred.
Put bones and skin in water. Bring to a boil and reduce heat to a slow boil.

Heat up tortillas in a dry pan until they develop black spots on both sides. 
Slice up some tortilla strips for garnish and chop up the rest of the tortillas. 

Heat up oil in pot. Add onion and cumin cook until onion has become translucent. 
Add Black Beans, Corn Salsa and Oregano to pot. Bring to a boil and reduce heat. Cook on a low boil for 20 to 30 minutes. 
Blend your stock, tortillas, garlic and chipotle pepper then add to the pot. 
Cook for about 5 more minutes. 

Serve with optional garnish.  




Chicken Tortilla Soup by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 12, 2013)

Quick and Easy Chicken Tortilla Soup Recipe - YouTube


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 12, 2013)

That looks and sounds perfect for us PPO! I'm always looking for ways to use up the last of our Costo rotisserie chicken. Great idea!


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 12, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> That looks and sounds perfect for us PPO! I'm always looking for ways to use up the last of our Costo rotisserie chicken. Great idea!



Most of my recipes are from scratch but I also cook with ready made stuff. This was a great use of a pre cooked chicken and a few cans of ready made stuff. It only about 1.5 hours to cook this.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 12, 2013)

Nothing at all wrong with shortcuts imo.  If I had to cook the chicken, make the tortillas, cook the dried beans, shuck the corn and make the salsa it would loose it's appeal for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks great, I love tortilla soup!  Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2013)

I made this tonight and it was *excellent *on this cold night!
I found it an unnecessary step to use a blender on the toasted tortillas as shown in the video.  Chopped small they blended into the soup just fine to thicken the soup with some extended simmering, making it even easier.

I topped the bowls with the toasted tortilla strips, grated cheese and lots of cilantro because we really like it.

*GREAT *soup!


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 16, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I made this tonight and it was *excellent *on this cold night!
> I found it an unnecessary step to use a blender on the toasted tortillas as shown in the video.  Chopped small they blended into the soup just fine to thicken the soup with some extended simmering, making it even easier.
> 
> I topped the bowls with the toasted tortilla strips, grated cheese and lots of cilantro because we really like it.
> ...



Happy you liked the soup. 

Great idea on chopping the tortillas up, I will have to try that.


----------



## letscook (Jan 17, 2013)

Yum looks good - might have to change my plans for chicken and dumplings for supper.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 17, 2013)

LC, chicken and dumplings sounds good, but you'd really like this soup.

I used Herdez brand salsa, my favorite. I would have preferred the medium heat one but I used the mild as hubby is a bit of a weenie about spicy. I used hot pepper flakes sprinkled over my bowl.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 17, 2013)

I like  to use Herdez brand salsa, medium heat for this.


----------



## mmyap (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much Powerplantop!  I have the most delicious smells in my kitchen.  

I took some liberties with your recipe.  I didn't have time to do the whole chicken bone stock part.  I just browned the onion and added the shredded chicken, etc., and used two containers of chicken stock to equal the 6 cups.  I used the pressure cooker on high for 6 minutes.  I'm still waiting for it to de-pressurize but I can't imagine it went wrong. It smells way too good.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 17, 2013)

mmyap said:


> Thank you so much Powerplantop!  I have the most delicious smells in my kitchen.
> 
> I took some liberties with your recipe.  I didn't have time to do the whole chicken bone stock part.  I just browned the onion and added the shredded chicken, etc., and used two containers of chicken stock to equal the 6 cups.  I used the pressure cooker on high for 6 minutes.  I'm still waiting for it to de-pressurize but I can't imagine it went wrong. It smells way too good.



I usually take liberties with recipes to fit what I have or what I prefere. I hope it taste as good as it smells.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe


----------

